# Opinião sobre Estação Meteorológica



## bmelo (12 Dez 2017 às 13:00)

Boa Tarde Malta,  gostaria de saber a vossa opinião sobre esta estação que atualmente se encontra à venda no "ALDI" (se houver algum problema com os nomes/publicidade, retirem o nome por favor).
Estive hoje de manhã com ela na mão, vai não vai para a trazer para casa.

https://www.aldi.pt/aldi_estacao_meteorologica_48_5_6924_34270.html









Obrigado a Todos !


----------



## XtraNO (13 Dez 2017 às 10:54)

bmelo disse:


> Boa Tarde Malta,  gostaria de saber a vossa opinião sobre esta estação que atualmente se encontra à venda no "ALDI" (se houver algum problema com os nomes/publicidade, retirem o nome por favor).
> Estive hoje de manhã com ela na mão, vai não vai para a trazer para casa.
> 
> https://www.aldi.pt/aldi_estacao_meteorologica_48_5_6924_34270.html
> ...





Bom dia.
Eu não conheço esse modelo de que falas. Quanto custa isso?
Já tive uma estação um pouco mais completa, com pluviómetro e anemómetro que também foi comprada numa grande superfície mas que veio a revelar-se uma enorme decepção: leituras exteriores incorrectas, pouca fiabilidade da transmissão entre os sensores exteriores e a consola e fraca qualidade dos materiais, tendo chegado ao ponto de se partir o anemómetro numa rajada mais forte  Mas só custava 50€!!!
Se gostas de seguimento meteorológico eu pensaria antes em juntar mais uns trocos e comprar uma mais completa, ainda que com problemas pontuais e conhecidos. Não sei se tens local no exterior onde possas colocar o anemómetro e o pluviómetro, se não tiveres, então mais vale comprares essa que nos mostraste.
Há aqui rapaziada a saber muito de estações meteo, deixa lá ver se eles opinam.
Cumprimentos


----------



## criz0r (13 Dez 2017 às 12:45)

A relação qualidade preço das Estações Meteorológicas do Aldi e do Lidl é razoável.
O grande problema, é e será sempre o Radiation Shield que terás de adquirir, ou fazer um de forma artesanal para que possas obter o maior grau de fiabilidade possível no que toca aos valores de temperatura máxima. Tens sempre a possibilidade, de colocar o sensor num local seguro virado a Norte, mas a radiação solar difusa vai acabar sempre por ter alguma influência sobre os teus registos.


----------

